# Upgrading  8.2 to 9.1, Gnome issue



## hrsahu (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi All,
I followed this following link to upgrade from 8.2 RELEASE to 9.1 RELEASE. 
*http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/installation.html*

After 

```
# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
```
Now the freebsd-update(8) utility can fetch bits belonging to 9.1-RELEASE. During this process freebsd-update(8) will ask for help in merging configuration files.

```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RELEASE

# freebsd-update install
```
The system must now be rebooted with the newly installed kernel before the non-kernel components are updated.

```
# shutdown -r now
```

I am able to enter Username and password, but after that Gnome GUI screen hangs.

Please help me on this, if I have made something wrong.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2013)

After a major version upgrade you _must_ rebuild _all_ installed ports.


----------



## hrsahu (Jan 18, 2013)

Could you help me how to rebuild all the installed ports?

I tried to rebuild using portupgrade command. I don't have portmaster command.

`# portupgrade -fr gnome-session`

But I am facing a problem "shared object libz.so.5 not found freebsd"

I have gone through /usr/ports/UPDATING and tried to follow portupgrade for Gnome. But again one more issue is that, I don't what is the command to find the version of Gnome which is already installed.


----------



## hrsahu (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi All,
I did all these steps to upgrade the ports

```
#pkgdb -fF
# rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db
# portupgrade -arRn
```
but i am facing  a issue with  -

```
/usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:1473:in `get_pkgname': Makefile broken (MakefileBrokenError)
```
I doing a Google and getting few information


----------



## hrsahu (Jan 21, 2013)

please someone provide some information on the above issues.


----------

